# Treat Dispensing Toys -- Help!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just came back from Walmart, and happened to see that they now carry a "generic" version of the Nina Ottosson Dog Pyramid treat dispensing toy. It's the one that kind of bobbles and tips around when they move it, but otherwise stands upright.

The hole in this toy is adjustable to fit different sizes of treats or kibble, and the opening is toward the bottom of the toy rather than the top.

London figured it out RIGHT away, and loves it...she has always been a very smart good (usually TOO smart, lol). My problem is that Preston just DOESN'T GET IT. He understands that it dispenses treats/food, but will not touch it on his own. He waits for London to push it around, and then tries to snag the treats that fall out after she moves it. I picked London up hoping that Preston would do it on his own, but he just stares at it and doesn't even try.

I set the opening to the largest setting which is about 1 1/2" wide (which is huge, lol) and he still doesn't get it. I even set a treat right in the opening of the toy so it was dangling out, and he finally got it out, but then he gives up.

I bought it with Preston in mind, hoping it would slow him down while eating his meals. He & London eat out of the same bowl but for every 1 piece London grabs, Preston eats 2 or 3 so he is eating more than her...so I thought it would be something to slow him down and keep him entertained.

Help! Preston is NOT the brightest crayon in the box! :HistericalSmiley:

Edit: This is the toy... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dogzilla-Steggin-Egg-Treat-Dispensing-Toy-Dog-Toy/14711072 It was only $5 or $6 at Walmart and if Preston can figure it out it would be perfect! lol London does love it, though.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lisa, have you tried any other treat dispenser toys for Preston before this one? I haven't tried this one or any of the Nina Ottoson toys yet, but I have tried a couple of different kinds. The one that works really well for Bailey is this: Amazon.com: Premier Twist and Treat Dog Toy: Home & Garden

I've seen it at many pet stores but the best price was on Amazon. Bailey LOVES his and actually has a few of them. He gulps down his food too so I often feed him in this (when I give him only kibble). It was VERY easy for him to figure out and he caught on to it immediately. Maybe this one will be easier for Preston too?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Lisa, have you tried any other treat dispenser toys for Preston before this one? I haven't tried this one or any of the Nina Ottoson toys yet, but I have tried a couple of different kinds. The one that works really well for Bailey is this: Amazon.com: Premier Twist and Treat Dog Toy: Home & Garden
> 
> I've seen it at many pet stores but the best price was on Amazon. Bailey LOVES his and actually has a few of them. He gulps down his food too so I often feed him in this (when I give him only kibble). It was VERY easy for him to figure out and he caught on to it immediately. Maybe this one will be easier for Preston too?


I have not tried any other treat dispensing toys before, I just assumed this bobble one was easy enough. LOL :blink: I watched the video of the one you mentioned on Amazon and it is less intimidating looking as far as size & material goes so perhaps he would like that. I think I saw it at Target the other day...I may have to consider trying that one. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Lisa, have you tried any other treat dispenser toys for Preston before this one? I haven't tried this one or any of the Nina Ottoson toys yet, but I have tried a couple of different kinds. The one that works really well for Bailey is this: Amazon.com: Premier Twist and Treat Dog Toy: Home & Garden
> 
> I've seen it at many pet stores but the best price was on Amazon. Bailey LOVES his and actually has a few of them. He gulps down his food too so I often feed him in this (when I give him only kibble). It was VERY easy for him to figure out and he caught on to it immediately. Maybe this one will be easier for Preston too?


Lady's got the Busy Buddy Twist and Treat, too, and loves it. I call her "Forest Gump" as she's not the sharpest crayon in the box either.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady's got the Busy Buddy Twist and Treat, too, and loves it. I call her "Forest Gump" as she's not the sharpest crayon in the box either.


OMG Marj! LOL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think Preston & Lady are a perfect pair. ROFL


----------

